# 

## Redakcja

*Zobacz prace, wybierz - a zalicytować można TUTAJ* 

 *1. Złotonuty

 2. Sopranek
*
 *3. Batutka

 4. Cynamonka

  5. Wiolinka
*

----------


## Redakcja

*6. Kompozytor

 7. Aż pogrubił 
                                                                                                prezenty...
*
 *8. Betlejemska

 9. Jadę do Was...

 10. Misiołaj
*

----------


## Redakcja

*11.Wieńcówka*

 *12. Lampion z koronką*

 *13. Słomiany tealight*

 *14. W kratkę...*

 *
15. W koronkowych skarpetkach*

----------


## Redakcja

*16. Nastrój w kokardkę*

 *17. Wejmutka*

 *18. Cappuccino*

 *19. Za płotkiem*

 *20 Żołędne nutki*

----------


## Redakcja

*21. Pistacja na święta

 22. Falbaneczki w kropeczki

 23. Witkowy splot

 24. Prawie jak Ferrero

 25. Spadająca gwiazda
*

----------


## Redakcja

* 26. Kartka nr 1

 27. Kartka nr 2

 28. Kartka nr 3

 29. Kartka nr 4

 30. Kartka nr 5




*

----------


## Redakcja

*31. Kartka nr 6*

 *32. Kartka nr 7*

 *33. Kartka nr 8*

 *34. Wiewiórka w pomarańczach*

 *35. Żołędzie na szyszce*

----------


## Redakcja

*36. Czerwone jabłuszko...*

 *37. Wianek po włosku*

 *38. Kartka Ho ho ho...*

 *39. Kartka Wesołych Świąt*

 *40. Kartka z bombką*

----------


## Redakcja

*41. Kartka We wish you merry Christmas*

 *42. Kartka z medalionem*

 *43. Kartka Świąteczna łączka*

 *44.* *Kartka Dwie bombki*

 *45. Kartka z jelonkami*

----------


## Redakcja

*46. Kartka z gwiazdkami*

 *47. Kartka z dwoma szmaragdami*

----------


## Redakcja

*Zapraszamy, dodawajcie swoje fanty, które forumowicze mogliby licytować 
*

----------


## Romana101

Na szydełkowanie nie znalazłam w tym roku czasu, ale udało mi się przygotować 2 prace wykonane metodą string art, mam nadzieję, że komuś się spodobają  :roll eyes: 

Czerwona choinka
  

Białe choinki
 

 

I dwie prace razem

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani od siebie dodaje fant  :hug: 

Praca Artystki Susan Lordi ktora recznie rzezbi swoje dziela  , Jej rzezby maja symboliczne znaczenie maja pocieszac , inspirowac , chronic  . Znaczenie tej konkretnej figurki to : * " na zawsze pozostaniesz w moim sercu " 
*Figurka jest recznie malowana , wykonana z zywicy   , ma ok 15 cm.  zapakowana w pudeleczku( nalezy czyscic ja sucha szmatka ) *

Cena wywolawcza 50 zl. 


*

----------


## Żelka

*52. Bombka medalion nr1*, plastykowy 12 cm, dekorowana jak widać na załączonych zdjęciach. *Cena: 50zł*

----------


## Żelka

*53. Bombka medalion nr. 2* - siostrzana bombka poprzednio wystawionej. Poniżej fotka jak pięknie się razem prezentują. *Cena bombki nr2: 50zł

*

----------


## Żelka

*54. Przepiękne ozdoby choinkowe dziergane WIELKIM SERCEM naszej Prababki. Cena:10zł
*

----------


## TAR

*55. Włoski oryginalny likier Limoncino - wywoławcza 30 zł.*

----------


## Żelka

*56. Bajkę opowiadająca.* Bombka inna niż wszystkie, dobrą wolą przyklejana, nadzieją cieniowana, sercem polakierowana... Kupującemu spełni jedno ważne życzenie! Ale tylko takie które przyniesie dobro także komuś innemu...., żeby dobro się nam mnożyło.  :wink: 
*Cena: 50zł.*

----------


## tereska77

Wpadam w ostatniej chwili, ale chciałabym dołożyć coś os siebie.

*58.* Figurka sowy, wysokość ok.15cm, nowa, chociaż przeleżała trochę czasu na strychu  :wink: 

  

Pod spodem podklejona srebrną tasmą, taką już kupiłam, tak naprawdę to zobaczyłam ją dopiero dzisiaj przy robieniu zdjęć  :big grin: 

Cena wywoławcza 15zł.

----------


## tereska77

*59.* Kule ikea somlig

  

Cena wywoławcza 15zł

----------

